# Problem with Toro



## dmt_1985 (Mar 5, 2016)

powerwrench said:


> if you look at my second pic theres a large nut to the right. that nut is holding the blower housing to the side plates that hold the engine and the drive assembly together you can get a 1 inch wide peace of sheet metal thats the same thickness of the housing that shields the carb and muffler. run it from that bolt to the clutch like i did mine. once you got all that done you tighten the nut down. then if the clutch is still slipping you can bent out that pice of metal that you just cut out thats making contact with the clutch into a hump. o and the year of the snowblower is from the 70's. your 726 looks identical to my 832 just smaller and different tier tread.


What did you do with the stock clip that wrapped around the wheel clutch. (It was made from steel round stock)?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF dmt 1985. Are you asking about the retainer marked with the white arrow? This part needs to be installed even with the shim added behind the arm. Please let us know what problems you are having and start a "New" thread of your own in the Toro section for more responses to your actual problem.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

dmt_1985 said:


> What did you do with the stock clip that wrapped around the wheel clutch. (It was made from steel round stock)?


You can still get those clips. from TORO.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF dmt_1985

I started a thread for you. What is the model # of your machine ??
What help do you need with it ??


----------

